# looking for freddy mask



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

hey guys i am looking for a foam latex nightmare on elm street (freddy) mask. I have searched the net to no end trying to find one and cant seem to locate one worth while. any ideas on where i can will be greatly appriciated


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't know of anyone that sells a foam latex piece any longer.
It is licensed by rubies costume company.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.greylandfilm.com/shop.html?page=shop.browse&category_id=1&lang=en

This is one of the very few out there, Sometimes there is a few other foam latex ones listed on Ebay, as freddy stunt masks usually by david miller.

The one in the first link, will need a repaint, here is a pic of it repainted

http://forums.nightowlpro.com/index.php?/topic/34986-freddy-foam-latex-mask/page__st__15


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

englundisgod said:


> http://www.greylandfilm.com/shop.html?page=shop.browse&category_id=1&lang=en
> 
> This is one of the very few out there, Sometimes there is a few other foam latex ones listed on Ebay, as freddy stunt masks usually by david miller.
> 
> ...


Holy crap! Those greylandfilm ones are amazingly cheap for their quality!


----------

